# Asus  VS248H  Einstellungen



## Ibo1 (11. August 2012)

Hallo,
Gestern ist mein neuer Asus VS248H gekommen...

Nachdem ich mehrere Einstellungen getestet habe würde ich gerne von Euch eure Einstellungen hören..

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl , als ob ein leichter Schleier über dem Bild liegt und meine Augen brennen nach einiger Zeit...

Gibt es denn auch keine Treiber für das Gerät..
Der wird in der Systemsteuerung nur als PnP Monitor- Standart  gezeigt


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Möglichkeiten den Monitor gut einzustellen:



Spoiler



Ein User bei PCGHX hat es mal passend ausgedrückt: *"Das beste Strandhaus bringt dir nichts, wenn du Milchglasfenster verbaut hast."*

Die passende Einstellung ist bei einem Monitor durchaus wichtig. Fast   alle Monitore werden mit einer Werkseinstellung und vordeffinierten   Bildmodi ausgeliefert.
Meistens sind diese Einstellungen aber weit unter den wirklichen   Farbfähigkeiten des gekaufen Monitors. Gerade Besitzern von hochwertigen   IPS und MVP/PVA-Monitoren dürfte das schon länger klar sein. Doch nur   wie finde ich die perfekte Einstellung für mein Gerät? Die folgenden   Zeilen sollen ein bisschen Licht in das dunkle bringen. 

Nun, kurz gesagt die "perfekte" Einstellung gibt es nicht. Jeder Mensch   hat eine andere Farbwahrnehmung. Für den einen wirkt das Bild zu hell,   für den anderen zu dunkel. Der nächste findet den Kontrastwert zu hoch,   usw. usw. 

Genau das sind die Gründe warum sich jeder einzelne mit diesem Thema befassen sollte, wenn er Wert auf ein gutes Bild legt. 

*Wie finde ich die für mich passende Einstellung? *

Nun, dazu gibt es diverse Hilfsmittel. Welche das sind, werden wir hier aufzeigen.

Hilfsmittel:

- Wenn´s schnell gehen muss-Test
Einfach eine Blu-Ray in das Laufwerk und die Farben anhand des laufenden   Films passend einstellen. Zum Empfehlen: Transformers oder Inception
*ACHTUNG:* Wirklich perfekte Ergebnise kann man damit aber nicht erreichen, da jeder Film eine andere Farbgestalltung hat! 

- Monitortest
Der Monitorpionier "Eizo" bietet zum Beispiel auf seiner Website einen Monitortest zum kostenlosen Download an.
EIZO: Monitortest

- Windows 7
Was die wenigsten wissen ist, das Windows 7 bereits ein eigenes Tool   integriert hat, um den Monitor passend einstellen zu können.
_Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> colorcpl.exe --> Enter_

- Tool zum finden von Pixelfehlern
PRAD | Testprogramme | TFT-Test

- Schlierentest
PRAD | Testprogramme | Schlierentest

- All-in-One Test
PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens


- Gedruckte Vorlage
Also ein z.B. Kalibrationsbild ausdrucken und zum Abgleich nehmen    (liefert schon einmal die passende Abstimmung für die Bearbeitung    eigener Drucksachen). Wenn Zweifel an der Farbechtheit des Druckers    bestehen, alternativ mit Printmedien versuchen, die ihre Inhalte (z.T.    zeitversetzt) auch digital anbieten (z.B. ältere PCGH-Artikel im alten    Heft und auf aktueller DVD. Dabei beachten dass Papier nicht immer    reinweiß ist)

- Der eigene Augen-Test
Unser meschliches Auge ist wohl noch immer der beste Test, um   festzustellen ob wir mit einem Bild zufrieden sind. Daher: Nie zu 100%   auf Programme und Tools verlassen, sondern ggf. manuell das Bild   abändern, bis es einem zusagt. 


Zu beachten ist jedoch folgendes:

- Stärkere Farbstiche können auch durch die Serienstreuung bedingt sein.    Ggf. lohnt sich ein Austausch des Monitors. (Neukauf oder RMA)
- Farbkorrekturen knabbern an der Zahl der darstellbaren Farben. Wer    eine Farbe stark runterregelt, riskiert Banding (ein Grund mehr für    Monitore, die so etwas gar nicht erst nötig haben)                          

Und was ist mit den kostenpflichtigen Tools/Geräten?

Einige Hersteller bieten kostenpflichtige Tools/Geräte zur Justierung   der Farbdarstellung an. Diese Tools sind aber für den Home-Anwender   (Außnahme: Hobby-Fotografen) unnötig. Die oben genannten Tools sind   völlig ausreichend für eine gute Farbkallibierung.

Für Hobby bzw. Profifotografen, Webdesigner, Videobearbeitung, AutoCAD   etc. sind diese hauptsächlich vorgesehen, da die Farbdarstellung auf   Grafiken, Fotos, Videos und Ausdrucken übereinstimmen muss. 

-  X-Rite
-  Datacolor
-  Pantone


----------



## Callisto (14. August 2012)

Ich kann dir morgen mal die Einstellungen von meiner Freundins Asus VS248H durchgeben. Habe von einem Kumpel das iColorDisplay mit DTP94 ausgeliehen und ihn kalibriert.

Mich hat es gewundert wie nah er an den sRGB Farbraum ran kommt .
Ich finde die Farben echt super und meiner Freundin ist auch gleich aufgefallen das alles besser aussieht. Aber es ist halt subjektiv. Was das iColor für ein Profil angelget hat bzw. was es da angelegt hat hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ibo1 (14. August 2012)

Hallo,
Ja, Danke und ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Callisto (15. August 2012)

Hallo,

so hier sind die Einstellungen.

Splendid auf Standard
Helligkeit 85 
Kontrast 80 
Rot 100
Grün 87
Blau 93
Smart View aus

angeschloßen ist er über DVI-D

wie gesagt so war das Ergebniss laut iColor Display am besten.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## Ibo1 (15. August 2012)

Hi,
Hab ich so mal eingestellt , nur Grün etwas mehr.


Sieht gut aus ! Danke


----------



## Fantom (24. September 2013)

das brennt ja einem die augen weg, habt ihr den monitor im garten aufgestellt


----------



## MarkusOS (7. Juli 2014)

so hier sind die besten Einstellungen wie ich finde. (Kein Augenkrebs! von der Helligkeit  )

- Spielmodus
- Helligkeit 55
- Kontrast 65
- Sättigung 40
- Farbtem. Anwender
Rot 0
Grün 2
Blau 2
- Hautton Natürlich
- Smart View AUS
- Schärfe 55
- Trace Free 80
- ASCR AUS

angeschlossen über DVI


----------



## Tobbel1 (22. Oktober 2014)

@markus ich hab eine frage

ich hab deine einstellungen soweit übernommen nur hab ich jetzt ab der mitte des bildschirms so ein "split screen". der ist dunkel man kann allerdings durchgucken. hat das was mit dieser splendid option zu tun ? da steht auch manchmal auf dem bildschirm ( demo on / off )


----------



## Lelara (24. Oktober 2014)

Du hast wahrscheinlich den Splendid Demo Mode an.

Zu den Einstellungen von Markus: Toll finde ich die nicht, man bekommt zwar durch die Helligkeit keinen Augenkrebs mehr, dafür durch die Farbe. :p


----------



## Tobbel1 (25. Oktober 2014)

also ich find das bild sieht bei ->

Helligkeit 100
Kontrast 50
Farbtemp Anwender 50 / 50 / 50
Hautton natürlich
smart view AUS

am besten aus. das ist nämlich die einstellung die ich bei meinem alten lcd hatte.


----------



## Lelara (25. Oktober 2014)

100 Helligkeit? Da brennen einem doch die Augen raus, sogar Asus empfiehlt, nicht 100% einzustellen. 
Hast du es mit Testbildern oder ähnlichem eingestellt? Denn Einstellungen von einem TV Bildschirm, wahrscheinlich noch anderes Model, sind eher suboptimal. Aber wenn es dir gefällt, dann ist ja alles Ok.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2014)

Tobbel1 schrieb:


> also ich find das bild sieht bei ->
> 
> Helligkeit 100
> Kontrast 50
> ...


 
Nur weil es bei deinem alten Monitor gepasst hat, heisst das nicht das es auch beim neuen passt.


----------



## Tobbel1 (26. Oktober 2014)

ne das ist für meine begriffe eigentlich noch zu dunkel. man darf nicht vergessen kontrast ist auf 50 und die farbtemps auf 50 / 50 / 50. voher war alles auf 100 und da hats mir die augen rausgebrannt ^^

ist es eigentlich wichtig die schärfe und sättigung einzustellen ? das geht ja nur wenn man den splendid modus eingestellt hat. ich hab nämlich das gefühl, dass die bilder nicht detailgetreu dargestellt werden


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Was heisst nicht detailgetreu?
Das ist nen TN, da ist nicht so viel mit Farbtreue.


----------



## Tobbel1 (26. Oktober 2014)

ja die bilder wirken etwas künstlich

weißt du vllt was mein alter monitor -> GABA 2219B für einen paneltyp hat ? ich find dazu leider nichts


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Tobbel1 schrieb:


> ja die bilder wirken etwas künstlich
> 
> weißt du vllt was mein alter monitor -> GABA 2219B für einen paneltyp hat ? ich find dazu leider nichts



Ist ein sehr alter TN.


----------



## Tobbel1 (26. Oktober 2014)

komisch da sind die farben aber besser

kann das vllt auch daher kommen weil der etwas kleiner ist ? beim 24 zoll wird ja alles etwas gestreckt


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Stell dir mal nen IPS daneben, dann weisst du was gute Farben sind.


----------



## Tobbel1 (26. Oktober 2014)

hast du auch einen IPS und wenn ja welchen ?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Tobbel1 schrieb:


> hast du auch einen IPS und wenn ja welchen ?



Im Moment habe ich keinen.


----------



## Lelara (27. Oktober 2014)

Tobbel1 schrieb:


> ne das ist für meine begriffe eigentlich noch zu dunkel. man darf nicht vergessen kontrast ist auf 50 und die farbtemps auf 50 / 50 / 50. voher war alles auf 100 und da hats mir die augen rausgebrannt ^^
> 
> ist es eigentlich wichtig die schärfe und sättigung einzustellen ? das geht ja nur wenn man den splendid modus eingestellt hat. ich hab nämlich das gefühl, dass die bilder nicht detailgetreu dargestellt werden


 
Nochmal die Frage, hast du es mit irgendwelchen Testbildern eingestellt? Denn wenn ich deine Einstellungen nehme und sie mit Testbildern vergleiche, oder auch nen Film zum test anschaue, gehen die Details komplett flöten.


----------



## Tobbel1 (27. Oktober 2014)

ne ich hab einfach die einstellung vom alten lcd übernommen. was hast du denn für einstellungen ?


----------



## Lelara (28. Oktober 2014)

Kontrast 80, Helligkeit 45, Rot 100 Grün 90 Blau 93, Trace Free 80, alles andere aus.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2014)

WArum stellt ihr immer alle immer den Kontrast so hoch ein?


----------



## haii91 (28. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WArum stellt ihr immer alle immer den Kontrast so hoch ein?



Bei meinem Dell U2414H liegt es standardmäßig auch bei 75. Wenn ich runterschalte sieht es bisschen komisch aus.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2014)

Was heisst sieht komisch aus?
Weil du die hellen Töne unterscheiden kannst?


----------



## Lelara (31. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WArum stellt ihr immer alle immer den Kontrast so hoch ein?


 
Hab es mit Testbildern Kalibriert und so hatte ich das beste Ergebnis. Hast du denn auch diesen Monitor?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Was denn für Testbilder?
Habe jetzt schon eine Menge Monitore gesehen und wenn man den Kontrast zu hoch einstellt, verschwimmen die hellen Grau- und Weisstöne.


----------



## Lelara (31. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was denn für Testbilder?
> Habe jetzt schon eine Menge Monitore gesehen und wenn man den Kontrast zu hoch einstellt, verschwimmen die hellen Grau- und Weisstöne.


 
Burosch DVD 

Hab jetzt allerdings nochmal geschaut und den Kontrast jetzt auf 68, auch wenn es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aussieht.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Lelara schrieb:


> Burosch DVD
> 
> Hab jetzt allerdings nochmal geschaut und den Kontrast jetzt auf 68, auch wenn es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aussieht.



Was heisst gewöhnungsbedürftig?


----------



## Lelara (31. Oktober 2014)

Naja was vorher Weiss "gestrahlt" hat (etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt), ist jetzt eher dumpf.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Lelara schrieb:


> Naja was vorher Weiss "gestrahlt" hat (etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt), ist jetzt eher dumpf.



Aber ein strahlendes weiss nutzt dir nichts, wenn die Konturen im selbigen nicht klar erkennbar bleiben.


----------



## Lelara (1. November 2014)

Das ist klar, hab auch nicht gesagt, das es Falsch aussieht.
Allgemein z.B. in Videos/Filmen sieht es für meinen Geschmack jetzt sogar besser aus. 

War jedenfalls ein Guter Tipp, danke.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2014)

Einstellen ist immer so eine Sache für sich, finde gerade wenn der Kontrast zu hoch eingestellt ist, werden die Farben sehr verfälscht.


----------



## Lelara (1. November 2014)

Das Stimmt, bis man es richtig hat dauert es ne Zeit, aber es lohnt sich.


----------

